# 32 inch Mirror Carp



## PolymerStew

Caught a nice 32" mirror carp out of the Ohio-Erie canal in Akron Friday evening. I didn't have a net along so it was a beast to land, but I finally got it in. Didn't have a tape measure to get the girth or a scale to get a weight, but it was a lunker. I posted a thread in the NE fishing reports section with pics

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=147665

Also, the question came up in that thread: just how common are mirror carp in Ohio?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Great catch man! I don't want to call mirrors rare but they are far less common than your common full scale Carp that you catch. I know guys who have been Carpers for decades that have not cought one so a trophy in my book.


----------



## Socom

Awesome, I have caught alot of carp, I even held the record at my campground lake for a while, but have never even seen a mirror carp except in pictures.


----------



## TimJC

Mirrors are rare in most areas. There a few places around the state that have higher percentages of mirrors, but those are usually from released catfish bait (Israeli carp). The lack of scales on a mirror is just the result of a recessive trait (just like people with blue eyes or red hair), and is not a disease, but you are probably aware of that. Mirrors are much more common, than commons , in Europe where they are intentionally stocked for C&R fishing.

You are right on with the weight too. A 32" carp is going to be around 18lb and fatter mirrors can easier push into the lower 20s.

Congrats on the sweet fish.


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice fish. Do mirrors grow larger than commons? The ones I have caught are always much fatter than their common counterparts.


----------



## fallen513

My first mirror carp, caught last week I believe...











Pretty neat fish. Carp are awesome.


----------

